# push pull leg routine



## ds_andy (May 2, 2010)

im looking at starting this routine at the end of the month. Ive done a bit of research on this but still new to me so would appreciate if any one could point out anything that is wrong with it.

i have been training for a few years on and off and solid for the last 8 months.

im currently 5ft 9 and 12.stone 5

my diets a bit sketchy but its clean and getting min 5 meals in a day, ive gained bout 10 lbs in last 2 - 3 month looking to bulk up to 13 and a half stone

all workouts will be done on a 5 x 5 basis adding weight everytime i can lift 5x5 on each exercise

*PULL*

v bar pull downs

widegrip pull ups

BB curldeadlifts

*PUSH*

flat bench press

incline bench press

shoulder press

lat raise

skull crush

*LEGS*

leg raise

calf raise

leg press

squats


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm not an expert on 5 x 5 training but I'd add some sort of rowing exercise or deadlift to your back workout to work your upper back - your current two are mainly lat / biceps exercises.

Add some sort of hamstring exercise to leg day.

By lat raise do you mean standing dumbell side raises? leg raise - ? leg extensions?


----------



## ds_andy (May 2, 2010)

there is deadlifts there is just ive not hit the return bar after bb curls, soory for the confusion

yea i did mean side raises and leg extenstions


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Pull day:

DEADLIFTS first 5or3x5

then rows 5x5

then Chins 3xFailure

then Curls 3x10-15

Biggest exercises first.

Push

Flat Bench 5x5

Overhead Press 5x5

Dips 3xFailure

Triceps Extensions 3x10-15

Legs

Squats 5x5

Leg Extensions 3x10

Leg Curls 4x6-10

Calve Raises 3x15


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Pull day:
> 
> DEADLIFTS first 5or3x5
> 
> ...


do this ^^^^^^^


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

hey guys im in a similar situation as the OP, thing is ive had to stop goin to the gym- money and a stupid cow for a bird has seen to that!

However ive got a decent set up in my garage, its not ideal but i suppose it will have to do.

so i think a change of routine is needed as of minimum equipment.

i have a bench with leg extention, e-z curl bar, 2 dumbells, barbell and about 230kg in weights. also a treadmill and cross trainer.

im 28, 12 stone lookin to bulk up, like the OP ive been on/off at the gym for a couple of years but for the last few months been really seriously training hard,

but due to no gym jus a home set up im pretty gutted like. lookin at the rippentoe workout or the stronglift routine, any suggestions ppl? especially with the chins etc as i have a limited amount of equip.

apologies to OP for jackin his thread, i jus saw similarities in our prediciment.

cheers


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO_VIPER said:


> hey guys im in a similar situation as the OP, thing is ive had to stop goin to the gym- money and a stupid cow for a bird has seen to that!
> 
> However ive got a decent set up in my garage, its not ideal but i suppose it will have to do.
> 
> ...


Buy a squat rack, and get to it!


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

just hittin ebay now joe mate.


----------



## ds_andy (May 2, 2010)

thanks for this joe


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

RKO_VIPER said:


> just hittin ebay now joe mate.


It'll cost a bit, but it's well worth it man.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

ds_andy said:


> thanks for this joe


Kk man, make sure you ALWAYS do your main exercises first unless your a super pro bodybuilder and do pre exhaust work


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

JoePro said:


> It'll cost a bit, but it's well worth it man.


defo mate, only thing is, im now pricing up cables, tell ya our lass wont be to pleased but the way i see it, she wont find out for at least a month haha!


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

All you need's a bench, rack and weights to train at home. You can do all the main compound movements with these. I dont even have a proper rack, ive a wee pair of squat stands , they do the job rightly.


----------



## RKO_VIPER (Mar 18, 2011)

lambert said:


> All you need's a bench, rack and weights to train at home. You can do all the main compound movements with these. I dont even have a proper rack, ive a wee pair of squat stands , they do the job rightly.


yeah mate gonna get some stands i reckon, alot cheaper! plus it leaves me more coin for the cables!!!

i jus miss the gym, all the equipment on hand, seated row, lat pull down, pull overs, tri pulldowns grrrrr, brings a tear to me eye........i really miss the gym!!!

any body got any variations on exercises i can be gettin on with in my garage?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

JoePro said:


> Pull day:
> 
> DEADLIFTS first 5or3x5
> 
> ...


I am interested in trying this however I have always been a split body 4 days a week, 3 sets of 10-12 reps so can someone explain the 5x5 to me. I understand it is 5 sets of 5 reps but what is the intensity?

For instance when doing 3 sets 10-12 reps you usually start of with 12 reps and add more weight on your second set for 10 reps and the last set add more weight for 8 reps. Just cutious how it wors as it looks good

Thanks in advance


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

scottish676 said:


> I am interested in trying this however I have always been a split body 4 days a week, 3 sets of 10-12 reps so can someone explain the 5x5 to me. I understand it is 5 sets of 5 reps but what is the intensity?
> 
> For instance when doing 3 sets 10-12 reps you usually start of with 12 reps and add more weight on your second set for 10 reps and the last set add more weight for 8 reps. Just cutious how it wors as it looks good
> 
> Thanks in advance


2 Ways around 5x5 man.

Keep 80% of your 1RM on the bar for all 5 sets, or you can ramp it in increments to an all out set of 5 (my preferred method) and it is intense, when you get to your 4th set you'll be like fvck... I got more?

It's better to stay light though I think for a while and then start building it up. Full body's are my favourite but the OP wanted push/pull/legs.


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

JoePro said:


> 2 Ways around 5x5 man.
> 
> Keep 80% of your 1RM on the bar for all 5 sets, or you can ramp it in increments to an all out set of 5 (my preferred method) and it is intense, when you get to your 4th set you'll be like fvck... I got more?
> 
> It's better to stay light though I think for a while and then start building it up. Full body's are my favourite but the OP wanted push/pull/legs.


Thanks mate appreciate the input. Going to give this a go and see how it goes

thanks


----------



## jim. (Jun 8, 2009)

JoePro said:


> 2 Ways around 5x5 man.
> 
> Keep 80% of your 1RM on the bar for all 5 sets, or you can ramp it in increments to an all out set of 5 (my preferred method) and it is intense, when you get to your 4th set you'll be like fvck... I g
> 
> It's better to stay light though I think for a while and then start building it up. Full body's are my favourite but the OP wanted push/pull/legs.


What would you suggest as a good fb Joe 3x a week.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

scottish676 said:


> Thanks mate appreciate the input. Going to give this a go and see how it goes
> 
> thanks


Best Display Picture on this forum!lol Mon the Jambos

What gym you train at mate?


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

jim. said:


> What would you suggest as a good fb Joe 3x a week.


FB?


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thug-Nasty said:


> Best Display Picture on this forum!lol Mon the Jambos
> 
> What gym you train at mate?


Lol thanks, I played in a charity match at Tynie so that was me on the pitch with my strip.

I train up at Ratho at the climbing centre gym. Excellent facilities mate.

Been doing this Push Pull Leg for a fortnight now, really enjoying it


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

JoePro said:


> FB?


Think he means full body mate


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

jim. said:


> What would you suggest as a good fb Joe 3x a week.


@Scottish lol thanks mate. Slow then 

@Jim Try Stronglifts or Starting Strength if your just starting out or if your aa bit more advanced go to Madcows or Reg Parks bro.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

scottish676 said:


> Lol thanks, I played in a charity match at Tynie so that was me on the pitch with my strip.
> 
> I train up at Ratho at the climbing centre gym. Excellent facilities mate.
> 
> Been doing this Push Pull Leg for a fortnight now, really enjoying it


I train at Ainsley Park get a free leisure card through my work.

Is that Ratho one an edinburgh Leisure? Ive heard its really good might pop out and see what its all about one day


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thug-Nasty said:


> I train at Ainsley Park get a free leisure card through my work.
> 
> Is that Ratho one an edinburgh Leisure? Ive heard its really good might pop out and see what its all about one day


Yeah mate round the back of new bridge. Defo the best gym I have trained at mate and because it isn't on a bus route it is always quiet.


----------



## Thug-Nasty (Mar 16, 2011)

Thats true probs why Ive not been before as its not on a bus route haha need to get driving!


----------

